# [SOLVED] Simcity Box (Simcity 4) and Windows 7



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys

I bought this Simcity box set, I used to own Simcity 4 a long time ago, someone stole my disc, was using a downloaded version with XP for sometime, crashed every now and again as Simcity was never fully stabilized lol

I am now running Win 7 Pro 64-bit, and within not even 20 mins the game hiccups and crashes to the desktop, everytime!

I have read some compatibility issues with Win 7 and Simcity 4, I dunno if anything can be done about this but was just wondering if maybe anyone had any ideas?

I havent really tried Sim Societies much, hopefully it is a little more stable with Win 7

Thanks guys


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Simcity Box (Simcity 4) and Windows 7*

I've had no problems running it at all.

Do you get any sort of error message or is it a straight CTD?
Have you tried running it in XP compatibility mode?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Simcity Box (Simcity 4) and Windows 7*

Hey mate,

When you say you downloaded it, is it torrented or off the official site?

Also, did you use a keygen to get it working this time as Keygens are often just hidden viruses...


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Simcity Box (Simcity 4) and Windows 7*

Hi guys

No, I am using a legal copy now, as I said I recently purchased the SimCity Box set, I had owned SimCity 4 a long time ago and someone stole it from me, that was the only reason I was using a cracked copy for a while.

However, I have tried Win XP SP2 compatibility mode and it works a lot better! It still has a bit of problems as SimCity 4 always did, though it is now playable, thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Simcity Box (Simcity 4) and Windows 7*



PRSF said:


> Hi guys
> 
> No, I am using a legal copy now, as I said I recently purchased the SimCity Box set, I had owned SimCity 4 a long time ago and someone stole it from me, that was the only reason I was using a cracked copy for a while.
> 
> However, I have tried Win XP SP2 compatibility mode and it works a lot better! It still has a bit of problems as SimCity 4 always did, though it is now playable, thanks a lot guys.


Hey mate,

Glad to hear it and thank you for posting the Solution and marking the thread Solved.

If you have any more problems, feel free to make a new topic in the relevant section.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------

